# Practical Reptile Keeping



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

So first issue came out whats people opinions?

I have had a quick flick through and im quiet impressed


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

i quite enjoyed it


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

thought it would only contain starter reps etc to begin with but it seems pretty varied


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice little bit on dartfrogs in there, look forward to next few issuses.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

i've not seen it, where can I get a copy? newsagents?? mine's crap stocks nothing decent!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

WHSmiths are stocking it, i will take out a subscription if the next few issues are as good as this. it covers all Herps frogs, lizards, tortoises, snakes and bugs so is a good read.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ooo cool, next time I pop into town I shall grab a copy! always worth a read of something new over a cuppa xx


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I enjoyed it, seems to have something for everyone...I'll probably subscribe next month and get the free thermometer...Next issue is out on the 29th btw Jenn..so if you still want the first one you'd better be quick! :lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

How much is it an issue and what frogs does it cover in it?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I ordered one from there site. Local rep shop had a sample looked good so I orderd one on line. I was going to subscribe but thought I would wait a few months as it is new and I am a bit pessimistic lol.

http://www.practicalreptilekeeping.co.uk/pages/main.php?nav=latest


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

andaroo said:


> How much is it an issue and what frogs does it cover in it?


in the shops it's £3 but if you subscribe it works out at £2.80 per issue or something like that..

first issue covers darts and how to make your garden more phib accessible...next issue is supposed to have pt 2 of darts article..not sure what else about phibs is going to be in it..but they seem to cover everything fairly equally so far..


----------



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

it was interestin, ive subscribed so hope it stays good.:2thumb:


----------



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

I got my copy in asda in Southampton. Great for a first edition. Normaly first edition are a bit empty but this looks first class. Hope they keep it up


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah not a bad mag obviously getting some money back on advertising though!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah not a bad mag obviously getting some money back on advertising though!!


Yeah is alot of adverts, but to be fair it has give my bookmarks folder a few new sites i never knew existed. i will buy the copy on the 29th then im subscribing. Have read it cover to cover and loved it.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

bought my copy today! and yes I thoroughly enjoyed it, can't wait for the next copy !!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Took me 20 mins to find in WHSmith!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, I got my copy from my local exotics supplier!


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

hi, i found this mag to be quite interesting, looking forward to the next issue tbh, hope they do articles on mantids soon or somewhere along the line! lol...but overall its a nice little mag i think!


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

i think its a great mag. Its not pmpous about the way it goes about it which could have been an issue. i like all the ads because it helps herp shops out which is always a good thing to encourage. quite informative. ill be first in line for the next issue :no1:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

keeno said:


> i think its a great mag. Its not pmpous about the way it goes about it which could have been an issue. i like all the ads because it helps herp shops out which is always a good thing to encourage. quite informative. ill be first in line for the next issue :no1:


 ...came out today :whistling2:

i'm gonna have to make a dash to Tesco's :gasp:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I dont get that is there a typo on the first issuse then, as it says 29th of may not this month ??


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought it was out 29th may, the next issue? it says so in the back cover of the first issue??


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

i have just purchased this off their website! you get 50p off the shop price which is just dandy saves me the fuel to go get it!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well i think it is the 29th of may as i have searched every were and can only find the first issue.

Has anyone got the second issue???


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Nope, but i looked too, and only first issuse, so must be may then.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

ignore me

it would seem i'm either retarded have been living in the future for some time :hmm:

epic fail on my part


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> ignore me
> 
> it would seem i'm either retarded have been living in the future for some time :hmm:
> 
> epic fail on my part


LOL i spent ages trying to find a copy.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

knighty said:


> LOL i spent ages trying to find a copy.


 sorryyy >.<


----------



## tambourineman (Apr 4, 2008)

*Issue 2 out now!*

It's available now - more on dendrobatids, news about tylototritons, filtration etc.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

just ordered mine off their site.

i dont see much point in the subscription - its 2.80 if you subscribe. 3.00 in shop or 2.50 if you buy it off the website?! why not just keep buying it off the website?


----------

